# More T's from Poland



## Dark Raptor (Jan 5, 2005)

Small part of my collection
----------------------------
Poecilotheria regalis
Brachypelma albopilosum
B. smithi
Hysterocrates sp. (hercules?)
----------------------------


----------



## versus (Jan 5, 2005)

great pics! :clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 5, 2005)

*More T's*

Avicularia metallica
Brachypelma albopilosum "Eyes in the dark"

More T's in the future


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 5, 2005)

nice to see U here !! ... 


2nd regalis pic is great


----------



## morda (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome, to Arachnoboards!

Great pics Dark!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks!  
The worse problem is that, I know that language enough to read, but not enough to write correctly


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 5, 2005)

w takim razie pisz w innym jenzyku


----------



## Zibi (Jan 5, 2005)

BakuBak said:
			
		

> w takim razie pisz w innym jenzyku


No, we can't  The moderator could kill us  Lets stay with English.


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 5, 2005)

U think that they would like to spend their money  for  flight to poland and look after for us  insted of siting in  Mc gówno  end  eat śmierdzące super size me   

hehe I had a double  cheesburger today and its sux but  fidge is ampty  and  the  urge to eat ,,,eat,,,eat,,,, ,,, real wolks of  the dead obt's


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 6, 2005)

cool pics thanks for sharing. like the P regalis pics


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks   
Maybe tomorrow I will make some T's photos with binocular (or microscope). I will put them here and at terrarium.com.pl


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 7, 2005)

*My new T!*

This is my new T - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 

More photos of my collection are here :

http://terrarium.com.pl/forum/read.php?f=109&i=15762&t=15762
http://terrarium.com.pl/forum/read.php?f=109&i=14345&t=14345
http://terrarium.com.pl/forum/read.php?f=109&i=14426&t=14426

Next week I will get N. coloratovillosus and T. blondi    expect more photos ...and maybe P. ornata (but much later).


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 25, 2005)

*My new T's*

Heh... at least I get this **** camera 

Here are my new "friends".

Nhandu coloratovillosus and Theraphosa blondi.


----------



## Raqua (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi guys. I see, that we live pretty close to each other ...  
Anyway ... are you interested in trading spiders? It's not for sure yet, but I might be comming to Warsav in march .... 

send me PM ...


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 26, 2005)

*T. blondi*

Ok. Theraphosa blondi is too beautiful spider to take only one photo of her amazing body  

















...and nice butt


----------



## jw73 (Jan 26, 2005)

Beautiful spider but a little skittish I think (bald abdomen).

Najładniejsze i tak są kędziorki.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok. Three more  

T. blondi's sweet smile 






...and P. regalis

This one is a joke 






I like these colours


----------



## Spiderling LT (Mar 12, 2005)

*greath photos*

Nice photo, specialy the smile


----------



## Zibi (Mar 13, 2005)

Congratz Dark, nice makro :clap:


----------



## common spider (Mar 13, 2005)

Great pics! :clap:


----------



## firben (Mar 13, 2005)

dark.. what camera do you use?? and do you have alot of light??
It looks really great btw... :-D


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 13, 2005)

firben said:
			
		

> dark.. what camera do you use?? and do you have alot of light??
> It looks really great btw... :-D


Thanks 

I use Nikon Coolpix 5000 digital camera attached to Nikon microscope. This is equipment I use in my work at the university.







More pics taken on that machine, but with insects, you can see in that thread:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=38258


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 7, 2005)

*more...more...more...*

C. cyaneopubescens L8












P. irminia L2







N. coloratovillosus L2

















A. versicolor L1







(The last photo is terrible... but she was too fast )


----------



## bagheera (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice pix. I wish I'd know there were some interesting people when I was in Warsaw.  I was no made to feel welcome in that city.


----------



## zahiro (Apr 7, 2005)

Greats photos, congrats  :worship:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 7, 2005)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Nice pix.


Thanks!



			
				bagheera said:
			
		

> I wish I'd know there were some interesting people when I was in Warsaw.  I was no made to feel welcome in that city.


Yes, I also don't that city   ;P  , but we have here many people that keep spiders and other invertebrates. Anyway, this hobby isn't very popular in Poland (but not for long   ).


----------



## Joe1968 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I use Nikon Coolpix 5000 digital camera attached to Nikon microscope. This is equipment I use in my work at the university.
> 
> ...



oh wow, man you got some kick a$$ equipment there, I love it!!!!


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Apr 8, 2005)

great pix , I wish I had the privilage to use the kick @$$ equipment that you do.  I'm still saving up to buy a nice digital camera


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 8, 2005)

8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> great pix , I wish I had the privilage to use the kick @$$ equipment that you do.  I'm still saving up to buy a nice digital camera


Heh... yes. I'm also saving up... maybe in the future   

And some macro pics with "true spiders" are here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=42970


----------



## DAAMOOK (Apr 8, 2005)

Well I think the nicest picture is with p.regalis. :drool: 
Ehhh I want that kind of spider. But they are so poisonous, and fast.

Jeah joke with regalis  It is nice photoshop work , but it is visible that abdomen is made by photoshop or sth other graphic program.
It was just skin after an molt, not live spider. 

A tak poza tym to witam na tym forum.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 9, 2005)

DAAMOOK said:
			
		

> Well I think the nicest picture is with p.regalis. :drool:
> Ehhh I want that kind of spider. But they are so poisonous, and fast.


Poisonous...yes, but large specimens (like my two females) are very calm.



			
				DAAMOOK said:
			
		

> Jeah joke with regalis  It is nice photoshop work , but it is visible that abdomen is made by photoshop or sth other graphic program.
> It was just skin after an molt, not live spider.


Yes. I made this 'weak' photoshop work this way, because some people on our forum (TCP) would take it as real... you know how "kędziorkowcy" can behave ;P 



			
				DAAMOOK said:
			
		

> A tak poza tym to witam na tym forum.


Również witam.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 9, 2005)

*few pics*

T. blondi






Evil eyes of P. regalis






Shake a hand with P. regalis






A. versicolor






C. cyaneopubescens - I like her too much... so I post here another photo


----------



## BakuBak (Apr 9, 2005)

grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rozz williams (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi!!
Evil eyes are the best   Great pics!!
ps. fajnie to wyglada jak Polacy gadają sobie po angielsku  ;P


----------



## jbrd (Apr 10, 2005)

wow nice pics


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 25, 2005)

B. boehmei L1






P. irminia L3











N. chromatus L1






A. geniculata L1


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 25, 2005)

A. metallica L4






B. albopilosum L10











T. blondi L4











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens L8











Hysterocrates hercules L5/L6


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 25, 2005)

B. smithi L7
















New 'true spider pics' are here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=440234&postcount=10


----------



## BakuBak (Apr 25, 2005)

that geni and chromatus are from me ?? :]  

this  hercules is not a  H.herculles :] :]  it is H.sp


----------



## Adam (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice pictures 

Gdzie w polsce mozna kupic Ts? Czy sa w sklepach czy tylko u prywatnych chodowcow?


----------



## BakuBak (Apr 25, 2005)

i tu i tu :]


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 26, 2005)

BakuBak said:
			
		

> that geni and chromatus are from me ?? :]


Yes  I hope they will grow quickly. They are so small now... but I like them.



			
				BakuBak said:
			
		

> this  hercules is not a  H.herculles :] :]  it is H.sp


Yes. You are right, I should name it Hysterocrates sp. "hercules"  :worship: 



			
				Adam said:
			
		

> Gdzie w polsce mozna kupic Ts? Czy sa w sklepach czy tylko u prywatnych chodowcow?


It is much easier (and cheaper) to buy spiders from private keepers than zoological shops. In Warsaw I saw T's in shops only few times, but I know here some people who have more than 10 spiders in their collections. There are more than 700 terrarists in my city (registered in our polish terraristic forum), but most of them are not active


----------



## Beardo (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome pictures! You have excellent taste in spiders and photography.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Apr 26, 2005)

Wery mice photos Darek.
I was in poland 2 days ago in Elk in the bazaar to buy and sell pigeon.
I like Poland there are much cheaper plants and everything.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks 

Spiderling LT, in the future prices of animals in Lithuania will be the same as in Poland (they are still falling down here, but they are still higher than in Czech Republic or in Slovakia).


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 9, 2005)

Two spiders 

B. albopilosum






B. smithi











...and Ixodes ricinus


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 22, 2005)

Theraphosa blondi L5.
















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens L8.











Psalmopoeus irminia L4.











Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 22, 2005)

Brachypelma albopilosum L10





















Brachypelma smithi L8











Avicularia metallica L6.






Haplopelma lividum L1/L2.






Nhandu coloratovillosus L4.







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 22, 2005)

Poecilotheria ornata L6/L7.






Poecilotheria regalis L10





















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## gustavowright (Jun 22, 2005)

great pics...congrats guys.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 18, 2005)

*More to go...*

A. geniculata L4/L5







A. versicolor


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 18, 2005)

nice blondi it came well in all photos...regalis are great!!!....even does eyes in the dark...i have one like that of my P.chordatus....but shes not in the dark..

Aaron


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 23, 2005)

T. blondi... still wanna kiss her?







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## weyman93 (Jul 24, 2005)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Small part of my collection
> ----------------------------
> Poecilotheria regalis
> Brachypelma albopilosum
> ...


what species are the pics.....


----------



## weyman93 (Jul 24, 2005)

How big is your B.Smithi??? Is it a boy or girl???

mine is "1"in long he is getting ready for a molt.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 24, 2005)

weyman93 said:
			
		

> what species are the pics.....


I don't understand the question  :?  I think I gave names in correct order.
P. regalis is that one with black-yellow legs.
B. albopilosum is that black one on the blue glass.
B. smithi is that small one without colors (pic was taken when it was L5)
H. hercules is that dark one without one leg.

If you don't see the pics try to reload that page (I noticed some problems with attachements).



			
				weyman93 said:
			
		

> How big is your B.Smithi??? Is it a boy or girl???


It's female  She has 3,7cm bodylenght and 7,3 cm legspan. I expect that she will molt next week.


----------

